# Kein CMYK in PS Elements 8?



## tho_ (23. September 2009)

Hallo!

Habe mir grade die Trial-Version von PS Elements 8 installiert, und versucht eine neue Datei im CMYK-Mode zu erstellen... da ich die früheren Versionen von PS (bis einschl. 6) kenne, dachte ich mir, ich kann den Farbmodus einfach beim Dialog vor dem erstellen einer neuen Datei festlefgen. Dort gibt's aber leider CMYK nicht zur Auswahl (nur Bitmap, RGB oder Greyscale). 
Hab dann versucht eine alte .psd-Datei zu öffnen, und diese über Image/Mode bzw. Image/Convert Color Profile umzuwandeln, kann aber auch dort keine Auswahl für CMYK treffen (nicht, dass es z.Z. hellgrau, also nicht anwählbar wäre, der entsprechende Eintrag existiert einfach nicht...).

Ich vermute daher, dass kein CMYK in Elements gibt, stimmt das? Und falls ja, gibt es ein Plug-In für CMYK (die Frage deshalb, weil mir CS 4 doch ein bisschen zu viel kostet...)?

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, und danke im Voraus!

Lg tho_


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. September 2009)

tho_ hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute daher, dass kein CMYK in Elements gibt, stimmt das?


Ja



tho_ hat gesagt.:


> Und falls ja, gibt es ein Plug-In für CMYK


Nein

Da muss schon das "richtige" Photoshop ran, oder eine andere
Bildbearbeitungssoftware mit CMYK Support.

Gruß
Martin


----------

